# Cutting recoil with out the back blast.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Cutting recoil with out the back blast of a brake was some thing I wanted to do to my Winchester 300 Mag Remington 700.
It has been a few years since I contacted these folks about having the Mag Na Porting done on my rifle.

http://magnaport.com/
After talking to them a bit they were sure they could get it down to 243 recoil level. So I took my rifle down to them as they are only about a hour from where I live. The cuts were on each side of the barrel about 90 degrees from where the front sights were. The blast goes out the side and not back at me, recoil is very noticeably lower but I haven't shot it then the 243 to see if they are similar I just know it is a lot less than stock. I hand load a 168ga. bullet pushed with a healthy load of IMR 4350.

Any way I was taking pictures and updating my gun information for the insurance company so decided I would share this.

Barrel.








 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Beautiful stock alley. I have always wanted a full length stocked flintlock. They are as much a work of art as a firearm.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks .

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They are VERY LOUD.... I bring earplugs when I am hunting, much less just shooting.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice rifle Alley!!! Did you do any accuracy tests before and after?
Did it change your grouping or point of impact?
Also what did they charge? I'm looking at having one of my p-dog guns ported, but would not sacrifice accuracy for the quick 2nd follow up shot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The Mag Na Porting only cost $65.00 back when I had it done. Having it done didn't effect the rifle it's self as far as it's accuracy. It sure helped the shooter a bunch.
Cost 145.00 to have it done today. 
http://magnaport.com/rifle.html

I drove mine down then went and picked it up 2 days later.

 Al


----------

